# Special Warfare Medical Group (Airborne) to welcome new command sergeant major



## Ravage (Jun 9, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/June/090609-03.html







FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 9, 2009) – The Special Warfare Medical Group (Airborne), will welcome a new command sergeant major while bidding fond farewell to the former in a ceremony June 10. 


Command Sgt. Maj. Ledford Stigall will relinquish responsibility to Command Sgt. Maj. Frank Gilliand at the Joint Special Operations Medical Training Center, at 8:30 a.m.

“Command Sgt. Maj. Stigall has been a great leader and mentor to the Soldiers and Civilians assigned to the Special Warfare Medical Group,” said Col. Jeffrey Kingsbury, SWMG (A) commander. “I look forward to working with, and receiving advice from, a great noncommissioned officer such as Frank Gilliand.”

Stigall will assume command as commandant of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School’s Noncommissioned Officer Academy later this month.

Gilliand has held numerous leadership positions within the Special Forces community to include First Sergeant, Company Sergeant Major, Battalion Operations Sergeant Major and Battalion Command Sergeant Major.

He has conducted combat deployments in support of Desert Shield/Desert Storm, Operation Enduring Freedom-Philippines and Operation Iraqi Freedom and deployed in support of training and operations in countries throughout the Middle East and Asia. 

Gilliand is a graduate of the Static Line Jumpmaster Course, Special Operations Medical Sergeant Course, Special Forces Operations and Intelligence Course, Combat Diver Qualification Course, Combat Diver Medical Technician Course, Combat Diver Supervisor Course.

Media interested in covering the assumption of responsibility ceremony should contact the USAJFKSWCS Public Affairs Office at (910) 396-9394 or by email at pao_swcs@soc.mil.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 9, 2009)

I know Ledford well. They are in good hands!!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 9, 2009)

I kinda hoped that some of you BTDTs will know the guy :)


----------

